# Weekend getaway.



## Ronni (Oct 30, 2018)

Taking Ron away for the weekend.  He's been very stressed at work and also helping his daughter every spare moment renovate the interior of her tiny house.  Way too much going on and so I booked us at this adorable airbnb that we've both been drooling over for months.  She's been booked WAY in advance, but it just so happened that she had a cancellation this w/e and so I jumped on it, and we're going to have a relaxing weekend canoeing, grilling steaks, basking in the warmth from the fire pit, C&R fishing, sleeping in, and generally unwinding!  

Click through these pictures!  I know that this kind of getaway isn't for everyone but for us it's perfect!  

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/1726051


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2018)

It's waay too tiny for me, but if you get good weather and can get out and about, it looks like a beautiful spot... I hope you get a really lovely weekend away


----------



## Ronni (Oct 30, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> It's waay too tiny for me, but if you get good weather and can get out and about, it looks like a beautiful spot... I hope you get a really lovely weekend away



If we planned to spend all our time indoors then yeah, the size would be a bit confining for us too!!  But other than sleeping and maybe making breakfast, the rest of the time we'll spend outside.  The forecast promises no rain, high 50's/low 60's, partly sunny during the day.  And the evening hours will be cool enough to have a fire outside under the stars.  Heaven!! 

Even if we do get some rain, there are covered areas to sit and swing and fish from, and we'll bring our ponchos and changes of shoes and clothes because we both like to walk in the rain, at least in those kinds of temperatures.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2018)

Sounds ideal for you....


----------



## Pappy (Oct 30, 2018)

Beautiful and peaceful location. Enjoy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2018)

Looks great Ronni, nice weekend getaway for sure!  Hope you both have a wonderful time! :sunglass:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2018)

The location is wonderful, the trailer is cute and like you said, you'll only use it for sleeping.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 30, 2018)

HI Ronni,thanks for the link,the location looks serene and peaceful,love the view of the mountains
I hope you &hubby have a wonderful time just being with each other Sue


----------



## Ronni (Nov 6, 2018)

Some highlights from our weekend getaway!

"Old Delina Country Stor"  It was a small restaurant as well.  The food was tasty, the ambience amazing!!! 





We went fishing! 


I decided I was gonna need a LOT more alcohol before I was going to be able to bait my own hook!! And as copious amounts of alcohol and sharp fish hooks don't mix too well, I was thankful Ron took care of that for me!


I caught a sunfish.  After I thanked it for letting me catch it, I said goodbye and released it back into the water.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2018)

Fun pics, Ronnie. Especially that country store!


----------



## jujube (Nov 6, 2018)

Looks like you had great fun!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 6, 2018)

Wife and I could handle the trailer, but I'm 6'1". Would have to fish from shore. When we fish, it's from a our powerboat or from the bank, definitely not in a kayak. But, overall, looks like fun.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 7, 2018)

Looks great - I could fancy something like that for a break.  I was amused by one review that pointed out that it could be 10 miles to the nearest Walmart or restaurant.  Well, that's normal for many of us in rural Scotland.  My nearest ASDA (part of Walmart) is 14 miles away and nearest small store is 3 miles.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 7, 2018)

That looks like lots of fun Ronni. Not too small for us either. 
Sunfish were the first fish I caught 
Cute


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2018)

Nice pics Ronni, looks like you have a good time.


----------



## Ruchan (Apr 18, 2019)

You really had a good time! I'm glad for you that the weather was good!


----------

